# Widerruf des Laptop-Kaufs



## Titan2k4 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,

nach langem Überlegen und Herumgewurschtel habe ich mich wohl dazu entschieden, den Kauf des Laptops zu widerrufen.
Es geht um den Schenker (Mysn.de) p722 (Clevo P370) mit zwei GTX 680m, 120 Hz-Panel, 3840Qm und so weiter... Preis: 2950€.




*EINGEFÜGT AM 05.02.2013:

Ausgang des ganzen Widerrufs (Um das Lesen von allem zu ersparen):
Ich hatte die vollen 2950€ nach anderthalb Wochen auf meinem Konto. 
Gute Arbeit Mysn.de!
*




Ich konnte es kaum genießen, den Laptop zu verwenden, da ich ununterbrochen daran denken musste, was man für das Geld alles
hätte bekommen können oder wie der Wertverlusst beinahe täglich spürbar ist. Ein schlechtes Gefühl .
Jedenfalls habe ich das Gerät nach langem hin- und her (Es gab Komplikationen mit der Konfiguration, da ich zwei 7970m's mit dem 120Hz-Panel ausgewählt hatte) am 09.01.2013 vom Postboten in Empfang genommen. Soweit ich die Nutzungsbedingungen durchgelesen habe, gelten ab diesem Moment die 14-Tage Widerrufsfrist. Ist das so korrekt?

1.-Was muss ich beachten (Und zwar wirklich alles bis ins kleinste Detail wie z.B.: Fingerabdrücke, Staubfussel und alles eben) um eine evtl. Werverlustzahlung zu vermeiden?
2.-Wie sieht es mit der Verpackung aus? Der Laptop war in drei großen, beinahe schon riesigen Verpackungen angeliefert worden. Muss alles wieder exakt so verpackt sein, wie es kam? Oder ist das unwichtig? Muss jede Verpackung ganz sein (Nicht eingerissenoder ähnliches?)
3.-Ab wann ist der Widerruf rechtlich gültig? Ab dem Moment, wenn ich die E-Mail abgesendet habe? Oder erst in Verbindung mit dem Rücksenden der Ware?
4.-Kann ich mit der zurückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises rechnen, wenn der Laptop, mal angenommen, wie folgt genutzt wurde:

-Betriebssystem installiert (Wurde nicht mitbestellt)
-Treiber von Treiber-CD installiert, bzw. neusten Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia.de
-Ein paar Spiele gepsielt um die Performence in Verbindung mit DiagnoseTools im Bezug auf Temperaturentwicklung u. Taktraten zu testen
-Im Sinne des Widerrufs: Vollständig (langsame und gründliche Art) formatierung der mitbestellten Sata-Festplatte, Ausbau meiner eigenen SSD-Festplatte, welche als Systemplatte diente, gründliches Saubermachen der gesamten Laptop-Oberflächen. So weit, wie es nach ein paar Tagen möglich ist, das ganze eben wieder in den Urzustand zu versetzen, was auch gelingen sollte.
-Ordentliches und schonendes Zürücksenden der Ware gewährleisten




Der Gedanke, anstatt der 10 500 Punkte im 3D-Mark 11, für einen Bruchteil des Geldes 20 000 im Desktopbereich erreichen zu können, ist einfach zermürbend. Ich wisst sicherlich, was ich meine... Ich denke, ich bin letzlich doch zu vernünftig für solch ein Unterfangen. Und... ja, liebe Leute... Ich weiß... Ihr habt's mir doch gesagt 

MFG,
Manni


----------



## stadler5 (18. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise kannst du ja ohne angaben von Gründen den Laptop zurückgeben.

Auch eine Nutzungs pauschale dürfte in diesem kurzen Zeitraum nicht fällig werden. Die Verpackung sollte schon aus Transport Sicherheit`s Gründen in Ordnung sein, aber wegen einem Kaputten Karton darf nichts vom Betrag abgezogen werden.

Es gab aber mit Schenker schon oft Probleme was Rücknahmen angeht. Die werden schon versuchen dir auf alle Fälle was abzuziehen. Sei auf der Hut.


----------



## Otep (18. Januar 2013)

Jo, eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein... Du solltest allerdings tunlichst schauen das Du keine Kratzer etc. hast...
Schön sauber machen und dann zurück schicken... kann allerdings etwas dauern (ne gute Woche auf jeden) bis Du die €€€ wieder bekommst


----------



## Sauerland (18. Januar 2013)

Noch was dazu, was viele vergessen.

Mach ein paar Fotos von dem Lapi, damit du später im Falle des Falles nachweisen kannst, dass an dem Gerät keine auffälligen Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden waren.

Ohne jemanden zu nahe zu treten, ist es der einfachste Weg ein anderes beschädigtes Gerät für zurück gesendete auszugeben um eine Wertminderung zu begründen.

Also Fotos vom Läpi, Seriennummer Notieren etc..

Nicht alle sind so Kulant wie Alternate etc..



Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2013)

In der PCGH-Ausgabe 10/12 war ein umfangreicher Artikel zum Fernabsatzrecht. Da sich vor kurzem einiges geändert hat, solltest du auf deiner Recherche auf das Datum von Artikel achten. Alles vor 2011 dürfte veraltet sein. Da deine Fragen sehr konkret sind, muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass Rechtsberatung hier im Forum nicht gestattet ist. Das hindert aber nicht daran *allgemeine Hinweise* zu geben. Bei knapp 3.000 € lohnt es sich schon fasst mal einen Besuch bei Verbraucherzentrale zu machen.

Du müsstest vom Händler kurz vor oder während der Versandbestätigung eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten haben (E-Mail). Lese dir die mal durch. Alternativ lese hier: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks

Schau aber dennoch nach, ob du eine bekommen hast. Der Händler ist verpflichtet dir diese vor oder unmittelbar nach dem Kauf zukommen zu lassen. Ist das nicht geschehen, fängt die Widerrufsfrist nicht an zu laufen und der gefürchtete Wertersatz ist möglicherweise ebenfalls nicht relevant.

es hilft jedenfalls einfach mal "Widerrufsrecht" (ohne ") bei Google einzugeben und die Artikel durchzulesen. Eine nette Zusammenfassung der Rechtsnormen: Widerrufsrecht


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Januar 2013)

Hui. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe... Ich denke ich mache ein paar Bilder vom laufenden Betriebssystem beim Aufrufen einer Seite, welche unmissverständlich das aktuelle Datum + Uhrzeit anzeigt, fahre dann runter und formatiere, mache Bilder vor dem Einpacken und von der Seriennummer und schicke es dann los. Hoffe ihr behaltet Recht und ich werde wirklich keine Ersatzschädigung oder was auch immer zahlen müssen


----------



## stadler5 (18. Januar 2013)

Halte uns bitte mal auf den Laufenden.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Januar 2013)

Werde ich machen


----------



## Supeq (18. Januar 2013)

Viel Glück! Ich hab allerdings noch eine Hiobsbotschaft für dich, im schlimmsten Fall kann sich der Verkäufer auf das BGB $312 Abs.4 Nr.1 beziehen:



> (4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> 1.
> zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach *Kundenspezifikation angefertigt* werden oder eindeutig auf die *persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten* sind oder die auf Grund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind oder schnell verderben können oder deren Verfalldatum überschritten würde,



Wenn der Händler nicht kulant ist, würde ich mal beim Anwalt nachfragen was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## Magic12345 (18. Januar 2013)

Gaming Laptops waren preis-/leistungsmäßig/Wertverlust schon immer eine Katastrophe im GGs. zu Desktoprechnern.

Wenn das mit dem Shop nicht klappt verkaufst Du das Ding eben mit etwas Wertverlust auf ebay, würde ich so machen ...


----------



## the.hai (18. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Hui. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe... Ich denke ich mache ein paar Bilder vom laufenden Betriebssystem beim Aufrufen einer Seite, welche unmissverständlich das aktuelle Datum + Uhrzeit anzeigt, fahre dann runter und formatiere, mache Bilder vor dem Einpacken und von der Seriennummer und schicke es dann los. Hoffe ihr behaltet Recht und ich werde wirklich keine Ersatzschädigung oder was auch immer zahlen müssen


 
Bei nem seriösen Händler sollte das schon klappen! Das wird schon werden, aber kontaktier doch einfach mal mySN.de, wie du den Widerruf abwickeln sollst.

Die anderen Threads scheinen ja Wirkung gezeigt zu haben. Wir sind ja nichtmal von 3000€ ausgegangen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Viel Glück! Ich hab allerdings noch eine Hiobsbotschaft für dich, im schlimmsten Fall kann sich der Verkäufer auf das BGB $312 Abs.4 Nr.1 beziehen:
> 
> Wenn der Händler nicht kulant ist, würde ich mal beim Anwalt nachfragen was sich da machen lässt.



PC- und Notebook-Systeme fallen nicht unter diese Norm, laut BGH (Urteil vom 19.03.2003. Az.: VIII ZR 295/01), ebenso für Notebooks (AG Köpernick, Urteil vom 19.03.2009, Az.: 13 S 36/08).


----------



## Supeq (18. Januar 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> PC- und Notebook-Systeme fallen nicht unter diese Norm, laut BGH (Urteil vom 19.03.2003. Az.: VIII ZR 295/01), ebenso für Notebooks (AG Köpernick, Urteil vom 19.03.2009, Az.: 13 S 36/08).


 
Das waren aber Einzelurteile, wenn die Firma nachweisen kann, dass die Umbaumaßnahmen nicht "einfach" rückgängig zu machen sind (das ist bswp. der Fall wenn Teile angelötet werden), dann könnten sie den Rechtsweg einschlagen. Ist aber natürlich Spekulation ^^


----------



## stadler5 (18. Januar 2013)

Aber die Clevo lassen sich ohne viel Aufwand zurückbauen. Aber bei Schenker ist alles möglich. Ein Anwalt ist dann nicht vekehrt dabei.
Wäre ja der Hammer wen die sich auf den Paragrafen berufen würden.


----------



## Titan2k4 (22. Januar 2013)

Also: Update zum Fall von meiner Seite:
Ich muss zuerst mal keine Versandkosten zahlen. Ich konnte eine PDF ausdrucken und kann dies damit verschicken.
Darüber hinaus habe ich mit einem Kundendienstmitarbeiter telefoniert, der mir versichert hat, dass ich mir keine Sorgen
über eventuelle Wertminderung oder sonst etwas machen brauche. Sofern der Laptop - und das sind seine Worte - nicht
irgendwo mit einem Schraubenzieher zerkratzt oder irgendwo durchgestochen wurde, oder das Gerät enorm nach Zigaretten-
rauch stickt oder etwas in der Art, brauche ich mir gar keine Sorgen zu machen. Das ist zumindest mal, was der Kundendienst
sagt. Ich hoffe, dass es auchtatsächlich dabei bleibt.


Jedenfalls bekam ich eine Mail, mit Bestätigung des Eingangs des Widerrufes und ich schicke das Ding am besten gleich morgen vor
11.30 Uhr los. Denn auf diese Weise habe ich das Zurücksenden noch innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt (Beinahe auf die Stunde genau) eingeleitet. Kann nicht schaden, denke ich.

Ich werde ich Euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten und ggf. den Thread in etwa 14 Tagen reaktivieren, um Euch zu sagen, ob ich
tatsächlich auch mein volles Geld wiederbekommen habe. Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Anteilnahme und Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,
Manni


----------



## pedi (22. Januar 2013)

wenn man soviel geld ausgibt, wieso überlegt man nicht VORHER zweimal, ob sich das lohnt?
verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Januar 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> wenn man soviel geld ausgibt, wieso überlegt man nicht VORHER zweimal, ob sich das lohnt?
> verstehe ich nicht.



Ist doch egal, es ist sein recht ^^ wenn er es möchte

Außerdem find ich's auch sinnvoller sich zB nen G75WV und nen dicken Desktop zu kaufen


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

Das hatten wir mehrmals vorgeschlagen, soagr was in richtung lanRechner im Prodigy case und einfach jeweil zwei Monitore/tasta/Maus auf Arbeit und zuhause 

mal sehn was er sich danach holt

aber is ja gut, das der ablauf so unkompliziert klappt, bei der geldmenge muss man ja aufpassen.


----------



## mySN.de (22. Januar 2013)

Liebe Community,

bitte hört nicht drauf, was stadler5 hier schreibt. Dieser Mensch hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, unseren Ruf bei jeder ihm sich bietenden Gelegenheit in den Dreck zu ziehen. Seine Aussagen haben mit Tatsachen und Meinungsäußerung nichts mehr zu tun. Für das, was stadler5 hier und in vielen anderen Foren betreibt, gibt es klare Begriffe. Einer davon heißt FUD.

Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt

Zum Thema Widerruf: ein Widerruf ist im Versandhandel ein ganz normaler kaufmännischer Vorgang und gehört zum Alltagsgeschäft eines jeden größeren Online-Handels. Dafür gibt es klare vordefinierte Abläufe und einen eindeutigen gesetzlichen Rahmen, an den wir uns selbstverständlich im Sinne des Verbrauchers halten. Zum Thema "Individualanfertigung" nimmt ein Passus in unseren AGB auch ganz klar Stellung, und zwar im Sinne des Kunden. Dieser Passus lautet:



> Das Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen: zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikationen angefertigt  werden oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten  sind *(Dies ist grundsätzlich nicht der Fall, wenn die zu liefernde Sache  auf Ihre Bestellung hin aus vorgefertigten Serienbauteilen  zusammengefügt wird, die ohne Beeinträchtigung der Substanz mit geringem  Aufwand wieder getrennt werden können.)*



Es braucht somit keinen Anwalt um bei uns ein Gerät innerhalb der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist zurückzugeben. Eine E-Mail genügt. Ausschlaggebend ist das Absende-Datum der E-Mail. In Ausnahmefällen haben wir auch schon Widerrufe nach Ablauf der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist angenommen. Auch gibt es bei uns keinen pauschalen Abzug bei geringfügigen Gebrauchsspuren. Auch hier ist der gesetzliche Rahmen klar definiert: ein Kunde hat das Recht, das Gerät so zu Hause zu testen, wie er es auch im Ladengeschäft testen könnte. Wenn er dabei Fingerabdrücke oder minimale Kratzer hinterlässt, dann ist das halt so. Wir springen keinem Kunden aufs Dach, bloß weil er ein paar Schutzfolien abzieht oder Fingeradrücke auf dem Gehäuse zu sehen sind. Daran haben wir einfach kein Interesse, auch wenn bestimmte interessierte Kreise immer wieder das Gegenteil behaupten.

MfG
der Schenker Foren-Support

P.S.: dass der Thread-Ersteller sein Gerät XMG P722 nun widerrufen möchte, ist zu bedauern. Wir können an jeden potentiellen Kunden nur appellieren, sich den Kauf eines Hochleistungs-Notebook im Vorraus gut zu überlegen. Nicht jeder benötigt diese massive Leistung in einem mobilen Gehäuse. Sehr viele Kunden sind auch mit Mittelklasse-Notebooks wie dem XMG A722 sehr zufrieden. Trotzdem sind wir stolz auf gerade die Kunden, die ohne Ihr XMG P722 oder ohne ein XMG U700 (bzw. dessen Nachfolger XMG U702) Ihre Arbeit nur halb so schnell erledigen könnten. Dazu gehören u.a. auch Ingenieure, Architekten, Maschinenbauer usw. - Rechenleistung ist nicht nur für Gaming dar.

P.P.S.: Wir hätten uns über einen Antwort in dem anderen Thread von Titan2k4 gefreut.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Januar 2013)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Aber die Clevo lassen sich ohne viel Aufwand zurückbauen. Aber bei Schenker ist alles möglich. Ein Anwalt ist dann nicht vekehrt dabei.
> Wäre ja der Hammer wen die sich auf den Paragrafen berufen würden.



Schenker hat mit hawkforce so ziemlich den Besten Notebook Service!!! 
Dafür sind sie ja auch teurer


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> DeinText


 
Das glaub ich jetzt fast nicht... Nachdem Du in mindesten 2 Threads (Hab gerade nachgeschaut... Es waren deutlich mehr) hier im Forum ausführlich beraten wurdest und auch kritische Stimmen zu Deinem Vorhaben gehört hast und Dir dennoch sicher warst, dass es von allem das Feinste sein soll, machst Du nun doch noch den Rückzieher?!

@topic: mysn.de sind in der Regel sehr kulant. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass Sie das Notebook zurücknehmen. Allerdings würd ich mir an deren Stelle schon etwas verschaukelt vorkommen; denn das Gerät zu bauen und auszubringen (und dann wieder zurück zu nehmen) ist mit Sicherheit auch kein kleiner Aufwand.

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (23. Januar 2013)

Jap. Du hast vollkommen Recht. Und ich hätte das lieber komplett vermieden. Aber im Sinne meiner künftigen Art und Weise PC's zu verwenden, war diese Erfahrung für mich ein Meilenstein und ich finde es einerseits ungeschickt von mir, diesen Aufwand dennoch betrieben zu haben (Auch im Sinne von Mysn), aber bin dennoch dankbar, diese Erfahrung gemacht zu haben und künftig mit gutem Gewissen und froh meine Desktop-Systeme weiter zu nutzen. 

Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich erst während meiner Nachtbereitschaft auf Arbeit festgestellt habe, dass ich, selbst wenn ich so ein fettes Gerät zum zocken dort stehen habe, die Zeit dennoch lieber zum Schlafen nutzen sollte, da ich mir sonst einfach die Zeit am nächsten Tag abzwacke (indem ich länger aufbleibe). Also im Prinzip haben sich für mich nun die Gründe, die für einen Gaming-Laptop standen genau so aufgelöst. Ich wusste das im Vorfeld aber nicht und musste irgendwie diese Erfahrung erst machen.

Weiteres Update zum Wideruf:

-Gerät wurde heute morgen versandt. Gut fand ich, dass ich sofort eine Bestätigung zum Erhalt des Widerrufs von Mysn bekommen habe. Das vermittelt Sicherheit.
-Ich habe das Gerät genau so verpackt, wie ich es erhalten habe und alle Gebrauchsspuren beseitigen können. Bis auf das eine oder andere Staubpartikelchen oder ein paar winziger Flecken am Display.

Ich bin mir doch recht sicher, dass ich im Endeffekt das volle Geld wiederbekommen kann.
Generell bin ich gerade sehr zufrieden damit, wie Mysn.de mit dem Widerruf umgeht, obwohl es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht echt keine blöde Sache war  *sorry* 




mySN.de schrieb:


> P.P.S.: Wir hätten  uns über einen Antwort in dem  anderen  Thread von Titan2k4 gefreut.


 
Hoppla.. Hallöchen. Irgendwie habe ich erst jetzt festgestellt, dass Mysn.de sich auch mit an der Diskussion beteiligt hatte. Habe das zuvor gar nicht bemerkt. Ich habe nun eine Antwort auf diesen Post verfasst. Danke für den auch hier weitehrin stattfindenden Support


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

Naja Mysn.de wird dich auch nicht grad wie JEDEN Kunden behandeln. Dafür hast du durch die Threads viel zuviel Aufmerksamkeit. Das soll nicht heißen, das du bevorteilt wirst, aber evtl weren manche Arbeitsschritte bischen schneller und genauer getätigt.

Sorry, aber deine Erfahrung klingt für mich doch nicht zu wohl durchdacht von vornherein. So wie du damals argumentiert hast, dachte man, dass du da eh nur zockst und nur was besseres brauchst.
Von meinem Standpunkt hätte man das auch ohne "3000€-durchdieweltschicken" erreicht. du warst wohl zu schnell auf einen gaminglaptop fixiert und wolltest unbedingt sowas haben. auch das erklärt deine damalige argumentation. dieser gedanke hatte dich völlig von Sinn/Unsinn geblendet. Aber nun gut, du hast deine erfahrung und ohne unkosten ein paar leute beschäftigt 

Viel Glück beim nächsten Mal^^


----------



## Titan2k4 (23. Januar 2013)

Jau. Dankesehr. Schlauer geworden bin ich auf alle Fälle. Und zwar in jeder Hinsicht. 
Was das mit dem Kundending betrifft. Ich hatte eigentlich auch nicht erwartet, dass ich so eine Aufmerksamkeit errege, sodass mich der Mysn.de-Support hier sogar findet. Ich wollte mich einfach gut informieren und bei jeder Frage, die mir beantwortet wurde, kamen neue auf  Aber deshalb bin ich ja so gerne hier im Forum. Weil die Leute sich keine Mühe scheuen den TE's auch wirklich zu helfen, selbst wenn es im Endeffekt "nur" das Aneignen von mehr Wissen war.

MFG


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Aber deshalb bin ich ja so gerne hier im Forum. Weil die Leute sich keine Mühe scheuen den TE's auch wirklich zu helfen, selbst wenn es im Endeffekt "nur" das Aneignen von mehr Wissen war.


 
 Das unterschreib ich so


----------



## stadler5 (24. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn Schenker es anderst sieht und behauptet. Seid Aufmerksam und passt dort auf. Ich habe zwar nur einen Tag dort verbracht, aber ich habe viel schlimmes gesehen und gehört.


----------



## pedi (24. Januar 2013)

dann mal butter bei die fische!
dass du schenker nicht magst ist hinlänglich bekannt.
aber tatsachen, was da abgeht, hab ich von dir noch nicht gelesen, nur dummes geblubbere, ohne sinn und verstand.


----------



## Alex555 (24. Januar 2013)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Schenker es anderst sieht und behauptet. Seid Aufmerksam und passt dort auf. Ich habe zwar nur einen Tag dort verbracht, aber ich habe viel schlimmes gesehen und gehört.


 
Ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, wie du über schenker denkst. Jedoch habe ich nie was konkretes von dir gehört, was so "grausam" an mysn sein soll. Du stichst so oft hervor durch nicht sachliche Kommentare, erzählst immer nur den selben wirren "Kauderwelsch". 
Es gibt viele Firmen, von denen man im Internet wirklich von einem schlechten Support liest und auch genug Fotos, usw sieht . 
Über mysn hab ich bisher eigentlich fast nichts schlechtes gelesen, ganz im Gegenteil, wie dieser thread ja auch zeigt. 
Ich würde jederzeit ein Notebook von mysn kaufen. Wenn du nicht sagen willst, was für "alptraum ähnliche" Zustände bei mysn gesehen hast, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken, bleibt auch geheim....


----------



## Titan2k4 (24. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann nur von meinem aktuellen Kauf berichten:

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit meinem Kauf bei Mysn.de gemacht und muss deshalb klar Stellung zugunsten von Mysn.de beziehen, wenn ich diese Bemerkungen von stadler5 sehe...

Ich hatte mich zwischendurch etwas geärgert, dass ich im Konfigurator ein System konfigurieren konnte, das inkompatibel war (120 Hz-Panel mit zwei Radeon 7970m's). Das lag allerdings auch an mir. Es stand geschrieben (3D-Vision nur mit zwei GTX 680m SLI). Ich nahm an, dass damit speziell nur 3D-Vision gemeint war und kaufte diese Konfiguration. Ich dachte, dass zumindest das 120 Hz-Panel dennoch, eben mit Verzicht auf 3D-Vision, laufen würde. Der Support hatte mir dann erklärt, dass Clevo also Hersteller gar nicht vorsieht, dass das 120Hz-Panel mit Radeons laufen soll und deshalb ginge es nicht. Ob das nun auch im Endeffekt so wäre, ist unbekannt, da es auch nicht getestet wurde. Offenbar gab es noch keinen Fall, in dem ein Kunde 120 Hz mit Radeons erzeugen wollte. Jedenfalls war das für mich ärgerlich, da dies nun hieß, dass ich mit 605€ Aufpreis zwei 680m's nehmen musste, um die 120 Hz zu haben. Dafür konnte aber Mysn.de eigentlich auch nichts. Naja. Der Konfigurator hätte evtl. einen Fehler ausspucken können, aber gut. 

Dafür gab mir aber Mysn.de, obwohl ich am falschen Tag den Laptop bestellte, dennoch nachträglich den 6%-Rabatt auf das gesamte Gerät, was im Endeffekt fast 200€ Preisnachlass ausgemacht hatte. Also das fand ich klasse und das habe ich sehr zu schätzen gewusst.

Außerdem ist der telefonische Support sehr gut. Ich habe einige Male angerufen und Dinge erfragt und bin immer innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden an einen Mitarbeiter geraten, der sich eigentlich immer gut auskannte und mir fachliche Hilfe bieten konnte.

Der Preis ist ebenfalls in Ordnung, wie ich finde. Verglichen mit Deviltech ist es doch noch einmal ein gutes Stückchen teurer, aber da ich bei Deviltech 2-3 Tage auf eine Antwort auf ein Support-Ticket warten musste und im Forum sogar schlecht bis gar nicht beraten wurde, bin ich doch eher mit der Preis/Leistung von Mysn.de zufrieden.

Alles in allem bekommt Mysn.de von mir durchweg ein GUT und damit sind mir die haltlosen Behauptungen von hoch-stadler5 egal...

Jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, wie das mit dem Widerruf endet. Aber ehrlich gesagt, habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, das Geld in vollem Umfang zurückzuerhalten.

MFG, Manni


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn ich kräftig dabei helfe weiterhin OT zu bleiben, aber in diesem Fall kann ich es nicht lassen. Hier also meine 2 Cent:

Wenn ich Deine Post lese, stadler5, dann wirken sie auf mich doch recht tendeziös (siehe die illustere Auswahl unten): 



stadler5 schrieb:


> Sooo vorbildlich ist der Schenker Service nun auch nicht, da gibt es schon eine Menge anderer Erfahrungen im Netz darüber.





stadler5 schrieb:


> Also ich würde kein Schenker nehmen sind viel zu überteuert, und was man sonst so alles hört???


 


stadler5 schrieb:


> Aber bei Schenker musst du Aufpassen, die haben ziemlich nachgelassen was die Qualität und den Service anbelangt.





stadler5 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei Schenker in Leipzig gearbeitet und was ich dort mitbekommen habe ist nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich...





stadler5 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Schenker es anderst sieht... Ich habe zwar nur einen Tag dort verbracht, aber ich habe viel schlimmes gesehen und gehört.


 
Mit dieser Einseitigkeit - die auf mich diffamierend wirkt - erzeugst Du über kurz oder lang eher mehr Sympathie für Schenker als gegen sie. Zugleich aber werden auch Deine positiven Kommentare oder Hinweise auf Produkte - z.B. von Hawkforce - weniger glaubwürdig wirken. Ist es das, was Du willst?

Eine Community sollte sich förderliche Hinweise geben und sich gegebenen Falls auch mal warnen. Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm gute Erfahrungen weiter zu geben (Ich habe zum Beispiel wiederholt sehr gute mit mysn gemacht). Auf nicht weiter begündete Diskreditionen, die immer in dieselbe Kerbe hauen, jedoch habe ich keine Lust.

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (25. Januar 2013)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben und diese auch äußern. Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, verliert diese einseitige Schildung, ohne jede Information, doch schnell an Glaubwürdigkeit. Abgesehen davon denke ich nicht, dass es Dir gestatte wäre, falls du bei Schenker gearbeitet hast, sensible Informationen ins WWW zu streuen. Das kann für dich auch gefährlich werden. 

In diesem Sinne,
MFG,
Manni


----------



## stadler5 (25. Januar 2013)

Doch kann ich, da ich keine Verschwiegenheits Klausel unterschrieben habe.

Ich habe zwar nur einen Tag dort gearbeitet, aber dort ist einem Mitarbeiter eine HDD runtergefallen (ca. aus 1,20 meter höhe) und wurde ohne weitere Prüfung in ein Kunden Notebook eingebaut. Auf Nachfrage von mir wurde gesagt, das wenn sie Defekt ist doch der Kunde das NB wieder zurücksenden kann. Und es wurde herzhaft gelacht. Oder z.b hat ein Kunde einen i5 mit 4 mal 2 GB Ram bestellt, aber als ich am zusammen bau war wies ich darauf hin das diese Kombination nicht geht da der i5 nur zwei Ram Bänke unterstützt, darauf wurde gesagt das es Korrekt ist aber die Kunden sind halt oft Dumm und hätten es nicht gemerkt. Krass.
Auch NB s die zur RMA da waren wurden einfach übereinander gestapelt ca 8 stück ohne Schutz einfach riskant. u.s.w


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Januar 2013)

stadler5 schrieb:


> ...dort ist einem Mitarbeiter eine HDD runtergefallen (ca. aus 120 meter höhe)...


 
Hochseil-Arbeitsplätze, oder wie? 
Da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen um zu sehen, wie sie die Platinenkrümel nach dem 120 Meter Sturz in den Lappi geschaufelt haben 

Aber noch mal im Ernst: Selbst wenn Du persönlich da richtig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dann wäre imho irgendwann Zeit das Kriegsbeil zu begraben.

So diskreditierst Du Dich auf Dauer selbst.

Grüße


----------



## stadler5 (25. Januar 2013)

1,20 meter oh mann.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (25. Januar 2013)

Ok er wurde jetzt schon genug gemobbt ;D

Er muss da ja nicht mehr kaufen ^^


----------



## Titan2k4 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
wie versprochen gebe ich Euch ein Update und schildere, wie es nun mit dem Geld, bzw. Widerruf weiterging.
Ich habe gestern die vollständige Summe zurückerhalten. Es ging sogar wesentlich schneller, als ich erwartet hätte und
es gab keinerlei Abzüge seitens Mysn.de für irgendwelche... Fingerabdrücke, Fusseln, usw. Ich habe das Gerät auch sehr
vorsichtig behandelt. Aber dennoch. *Daumen hoch*

Nun wisst ihr auch Bescheid.
MFG
Titan


----------



## Titan2k4 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch den ersten Post editiert, damit man gleich beim ersten Post auch das Ergebnis des ganzen sehen kann, ohne sich durch alles durchlesen zu müssen.
Damit ist es Euch nun auch bekannt.

MFG


----------

